# Edgar Davids vs Nigel De Jong



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Calciatori molto simili e fallosi uguali. Chi il migliore tra i due e chi prendereste?
Chiaramente io andrei su Davids. Molto sottovalutato. E senza dubbio più forte e funzionale.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2015)

In una squadra non prenderei mai Davids, troppo squilibrato dal punto di vista disciplinare


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Calciatori molto simili *e fallosi uguali. Chi il migliore tra i due e chi prendereste?
> Chiaramente io andrei su Davids. Molto sottovalutato. E senza dubbio più forte e funzionale.




Sono entrambi centrocampisti Olandesi non molto alti.
Le somiglianze terminano qui.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Sono entrambi centrocampisti Olandesi non molto alti.
> Le somiglianze terminano qui.



Non sono due duri interditori dediti all'interruzione del gioco, ai tackle, al recupero palloni, ai contrasti e all'uno contro uno, vero? Davids doveva essere un regista o forse lo è De Jong


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> No sono due duri interditori dediti all'interruzione del gioco, ai tackle, al recupero palloni, ai contrasti e all'uno contro uno, vero? Davids doveva essere un regista o forse lo è De Jong



capisco, è uno scherzo.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> capisco, è uno scherzo.



Non vedo dove sia... A meno che Davids fosse un trequartista e De Jong una seconda punta. Forse mi sfugge questo.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] qui voglio sentirvi


----------



## Serginho (14 Agosto 2015)

Non c'entrano una sega l'uno con l'altro. Capisco che il fatto di essere di colore, olandesi e tarchiatelli porti a collegamenti mentali, ma calcisticamente non ci azzeccano una fava


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

Reputo Davids superiore a De Jong perché dotato di doppia fase, di maggior aggressività e di maggior mobilità rispetto a Nigel, praticamente quello che si è detto di Gattuso quando lo si è paragonato a De Jong, infatti Davids, per me, resta la risposta olandese al nostro Gattuso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Calciatori molto simili e fallosi uguali. Chi il migliore tra i due e chi prendereste?
> Chiaramente io andrei su Davids. Molto sottovalutato. E senza dubbio più forte e funzionale.



Renegade, stavolta mi hai scandalizzato,
un intenditore come te non mi sarei mai aspettato che proponesse un confronto del genere 
De Jong non fà parte del gotha del calcio nemmeno tra gli incontristi.


----------



## juventino (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] qui voglio sentirvi



Sinceramente ritengo che non ci sia proprio il minimo paragone. Davids era un vero e proprio mastino, dotato di grande agonismo, tackle, corsa e aggressività (forse pure troppa), ma anche di una tecnica e di piedi più che dignitosi.
De Jong è solo un interditore di rottura e corsa, bravo per carità, ma assolutamente non paragonabile ad Edgar, nel suo ruolo un vero campione imho.


----------



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

spero che qualcuno abbia visto Davids giocare...be il confronto nemmeno si pone...il pitbull tutta la vita,grave errore del Milan regalarlo alla Juve dove con Conte dava nervo e sostanza in mezzo al campo..non solo era un mediano interditore ma il meglio di se lo dava giocando da mezzala


----------



## Snake (14 Agosto 2015)

non possono stare nella stessa frase, nè per caratteristiche tecniche ma soprattutto per valore assoluto. Davids era una furia e sarebbe irrispettoso nei suoi confronti etichettarlo come mero incontrista.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] dai commenti non ti resta che chiederci scusa per aver aperto questo tread


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Reputo Davids superiore a De Jong perché dotato di doppia fase, di maggior aggressività e di maggior mobilità rispetto a Nigel, praticamente quello che si è detto di Gattuso quando lo si è paragonato a De Jong, infatti Davids, per me, resta la risposta olandese al nostro Gattuso.



Alleluja, argomentazione. Già, Davids anche più dinamico del connazionale. Era un centrocampista moderno con un aggressività pazzesca. Oggi ci si fomenta per i tackle ''spettacolari'' di Nigel De Jong quando Davids, Gattuso e Roy Keane erano l'acme di quel campo e dell'interdizione. Il difetto di Edgar è che è stato troppo troppo troppo aggressivo. Poteva lasciarti in 10 ogni momento.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Renegade, stavolta mi hai scandalizzato,
> un intenditore come te non mi sarei mai aspettato che proponesse un confronto del genere
> De Jong non fà parte del gotha del calcio nemmeno tra gli incontristi.



Oddio, lo ritieni addirittura così scarso De Jong, da Serie B? Effettivamente a differenza degli altri interditori ed incontristi è semplicemente un macellaio più che un mediano. Disorganizzato e interventi fatti mai con logica.



juventino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ritengo che non ci sia proprio il minimo paragone. Davids era un vero e proprio mastino, dotato di grande agonismo, tackle, corsa e aggressività (forse pure troppa), ma anche di una tecnica e di piedi più che dignitosi.
> De Jong è solo un interditore di rottura e corsa, bravo per carità, ma assolutamente non paragonabile ad Edgar, nel suo ruolo un vero campione imho.



Anche secondo me non c'è partita. Trovarti Davids davanti in quegli anni era sempre difficile. Interdizione folle e aggressiva, sì, ma anche sfiancante e logica nella sua veemenza. Con Nedved a fare da giocatore di fascia/trequartista il centrocampo della Juventus era un mix di tecnica e capacità difensive. 



devils milano ha scritto:


> spero che qualcuno abbia visto Davids giocare...be il confronto nemmeno si pone...il pitbull tutta la vita,grave errore del Milan regalarlo alla Juve dove con Conte dava nervo e sostanza in mezzo al campo..non solo era un mediano interditore ma il meglio di se lo dava giocando da mezzala



Beh un po', quando giocava ancora, condividevo questo rimpianto. Però c'è da dire che non siamo mai stati così lungimiranti sui calciatori da interdizione o su quelli prevalentemente fisici. Molto di più lo siamo stati con la tecnica e chi è venuto dopo Davids non me lo può far rimpiangere.

Il vero rimpianto del Milan dovrebbe essere un certo Vieira.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non possono stare nella stessa frase, nè per caratteristiche tecniche ma soprattutto per valore assoluto. Davids era una furia e sarebbe irrispettoso nei suoi confronti etichettarlo come mero incontrista.



Che schiacci totalmente De Jong non v'è dubbio. Inoltre non ho detto fosse un mero incontrista. Ma che il suo compito era prevalentemente la rottura del gioco, il recupero palla, la doppia fase e l'inserimento. Non si può dire fosse un regista o un rifinitore, tantomeno un trequartista.


----------



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

forse Renegade la domanda doveva essere...meglio Davids o Gattuso...con vittoria comunque dell'olandese...


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> forse Renegade la domanda doveva essere...meglio Davids o Gattuso...con vittoria comunque dell'olandese...



Avevo già in mente Gattuso, ma in tutta sincerità volevo vedere se qualcuno avrebbe avuto il coraggio di votare De Jong.


----------



## devils milano (14 Agosto 2015)

tra De Jong e Medel invece chi sceglieresti?


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> tra De Jong e Medel invece chi sceglieresti?



Assolutamente Medel, il perché lo riprendo dall'altro Topic:

_-Medel ha vinto più tackles
-Medel ha vinto più 1v1
-Medel ha più recuperi del pallone
-Medel ha vinto più duelli aerei vinti
-Medel ha il doppio dei passaggi completati - 2394 contro gli 1333 di De Jong
-Medel ha ben 26 passaggi chiave
-Medel ha ben 28 occasioni da gol create per i compagni_


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Agosto 2015)

Sinceramente non riesco a capire perchè vi scandalizziate. Ha aperto solo un "VS" non ha mica detto che preferisce De Jong. Anzi, se conosceste Renegade sapreste già che lui non stima molto Nigel.
Preferisco Davids per tanti motivi: Era più veloce, correva 3 volte più di De Jong ed aveva il doppio della resistenza. Senza contare che lui la palla la faceva girare velocemente a differenza di Nigel. Era più tecnico e aveva più visione di gioco. Metteva paura all'avversario, questa è una caratteristica molto sottovalutata, ma può far la differenza. Queste sono cose che De Jong non ha secondo me. Chiaramente Davids era su un'altro livello.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2015)

Anche per me era meglio metterlo con Gattuso, perchè si somigliano di più e perchè il confronto sarebbe stato più equilibrato.

Non intravedo una singola cosa in cui De Jong sia più forte, forse solo il gioco aereo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non riesco a capire perchè vi scandalizziate.



Perchè e come aprire un tread VAn Basten vs Pazzini


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2015)

Dai è un confronto serio? Non ho nulla contro de Jong, ma Davids è 2-3 spalle sopra al connazionale


----------



## hiei87 (14 Agosto 2015)

A me De Jong non dispiace, ma Davids era 10 spanne sopra...Un'altra categoria di giocatore...


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Avevo già in mente Gattuso, ma in tutta sincerità volevo vedere se qualcuno avrebbe avuto il coraggio di votare De Jong.



Ma che senso ha fare un confronto "solo per vedere se qualcuno aveva il coraggio" ?
Solo per fare passare Nigel per una mezza pippa ?
Perche e inferiore a Davids ? Allora il 99% dei centrocampisti di rottura ancora attivi sono pure loro mezze pippe (e mi dispiace per Edgar avere scritto "centrocampista di rottura" perche faceva proprio tutto).
Posso fare "confronti" cosi squilibrati con qualsiasi giocatore moderno che non sia uno dei 3 fenomeni.
Quindi sono tutti scarsi ?

Si puo fare tutti i confronti che vuoi, prendere tutte le statistiche del mondo, il fatto rimane che Nigel e il meno peggio che abbiamo in mediana anche se a te non piace proprio.
Inutile parlare di Montolivo perche per Montolivo non bisogna nemmeno prendere un top del passato per dimostrare che non e a l'altezza...
j.Mauri attualmente puo solo fare la mezzala e intanto non ha dimostrato molto in questo precampionato (anche se credo molto nel giocatore).
Io quello che avrei voluto e un centrocampista centrale con caratteristiche differenti di Nigel per mettere in panchina e avere cosi la possibilita di cambiare modo di giocare.
Un Cigarini che va in panchina senza creare problemi, che non costa molto ma che cambia completamente il tipo di gioco che facciamo.
Ovviamente oltre al "regista di riserva" avrei voluto una mezzala titolare che detta i tempi di gioco.

Ma non credere che a me piacciono i "falegnami".
A me piace sopratutto la tecnica. Non e che metto Gundogan-Verratti-Kroos... in panchina per avere Nigel titolare...
Ma riesco ad apprezzare pure i giocatori che fanno il loro compito dando sempre tutto in campo e che non si arrendono mai essendo quasi sempre uno dei migliori della propria squadra


----------



## Renegade (15 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha fare un confronto "solo per vedere se qualcuno aveva il coraggio" ?
> Solo per fare passare Nigel per una mezza pippa ?
> Perche e inferiore a Davids ? Allora il 99% dei centrocampisti di rottura ancora attivi sono pure loro mezze pippe (e mi dispiace per Edgar avere scritto "centrocampista di rottura" perche faceva proprio tutto).
> Posso fare "confronti" cosi squilibrati con qualsiasi giocatore moderno che non sia uno dei 3 fenomeni.
> ...



Era esattamente il tipo di commento che stavo aspettando.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Agosto 2015)

Topic fazioso 

Comunque uno ha giocato una finale mondiale e l'altro no


----------



## Renegade (15 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque uno ha giocato una finale mondiale e l'altro no



Ecco.


----------

